# Welches Tier bin ich ? (Waffenfliegenlarve)



## cwm (12. Aug. 2012)

Hallo,ich habe zwei Fotos von einem mir unbekannten Wurm ? Er schwimmt sehr unbeholfen an der Wasseroberfläche herrum.
Danke schon mal für eure Unterstützung.
Gruß cwm


----------



## Christine (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW: unbekannter vielleicht Wurm*

Hallo cwm,

das könnte eine Waffenfliegenlarve sein.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/14


----------



## cwm (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW: unbekannter vielleicht Wurm*

Hallo Christine,ja das stimmt,Danke
Ich habe mit deinem Tip gegoogelt und die Bilder stimmem überein.
Schönen Sonntag
cwm


----------



## Maifisch (14. Aug. 2012)

*Ein "neues" Tier...*

Hallo zusammen!!!
Ich fülle meinen Teich nach der langen, trockenen Zeit wieder mit etwas Wasser, damit die Pflanzen am Rand nicht austrocknen. Jetzt ist unter den __ Moderlieschen und Bitterlingen Aufruhr angesagt. Schön zuzusehen, wie die sich im Wasserstrahl treiben lassen. Schöööön!! Aber nicht nur die habe ich durch die Wasserzufuhr aus den Ecken geholt. Ein Tier, dass ich noch nie gesehen habe. Weiss jemand, was das ist?  Steckt auch immer sein Hinterteil an die Wasseroberfläche.

LG Sonja


----------



## rumbalotte (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Ein "neues" Tier...*

Hi,

ich bekomme das Bild nicht grösser und auf dem lütten kann ich nix sehen


----------



## Teich_Rangsdorf (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Ein "neues" Tier...*

Hi Sonja, 
ich würde gern versuchen zu helfen. Aber ich kann auf dem Bild nichts erkennen.

Gruß Otti


----------



## Maifisch (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Ein "neues" Tier...*

Hallo!
Dacht ich mir fast. Hab in der Zwischenzeit nochmal dran rumgespielt und versuchs nochmal. Achtung:


----------



## Lucy79 (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Ein "neues" Tier...*

Waffenfliegenlarve?


----------



## cwm (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Ein "neues" Tier...*

Hallo,ja das ist eine Waffenfliegenlarve.Vor wenigen Tagen hatte ich das selbe Tier angefragt und blumenelse(Christine)hat mir den Tip gegeben.Dann  habe ich gegoogelt und es ist die Waffenfliegenlarve.
Gruß cwm


----------



## Maifisch (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Ein "neues" Tier...*

Hallo!
vielen Dank für die Antworten, jetzt kann ich auch mal googeln
Will ja wissen, mit wem ich es da zu tun habe. Aussehen tut sie ja spektakulär
LG Sonja


----------



## Christine (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Ein "neues" Tier...*

Moin,

für sowas muss man nicht googlen - wofür habt denn das Forum?
Einfach mal dem Link folgen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/14 
Übrigens ist der ganze Beitrag voll mit allerlei Kleingetier, dass man im Teich finden kann.


----------



## doh (14. Aug. 2012)

*Welches Tier bin ich ?!*

Guten Abend,
ich habe vorhin am Teichrand ein "seltsames" Tier entdeckt.
Meiner Meinung nach sieht es nach einem __ Parasiten aus, ich habe zumindest noch nie so ein Tier gesehen.
Kann mir jemand sagen um was es sich hier handelt?
       
Schönen Abend noch.


Grüße
Marcel


----------



## Zermalmer (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Welches Tier bin ich ?!*

Hallo Marcel,
schau mal in die Top Aktuellen Themen https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/37128 & https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/37153

Sieht mir sehr stark danach aus, als ob die Waffenfliegenlarve gerade auf dem Vormarsch ist


----------



## doh (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Welches Tier bin ich ?!*

WUUUUPS !!
Danke Andreas, kann geschlossen/gelöscht werden 
Ich hatte die anderen Themen nicht gesehen, Entschuldigung!

______
Grüße
Marcel


----------

